# Dilemma



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have the use of four drivers who according to my boss should turn up each day regardless that there is no work for three of them. I turn a blind eye to their rota system where only one turns up and the other 3 work on their taxis..bar one who now has a bad heart. My problem is

The driver(A) who has a bad heart has lost is confidence when driving and I am terrified when I am out with him.. I have spoken to another driver(B) and explained that I do not want to see this man out of work but I frightened to be in the car with him and more so at night, Driver B said he would talk to the other drivers and tell them they must cover for him when I want to go to Maadi... 

This is driver A week to work and no other driver has turned up to cover for him basically meaning I cannot go out.. 

If I tell my boss he will simply say if he can't work then he must go.. I do not want to be responisble for someone loosing their living but I do not want to die in a car crash . 


So what do I do? 

Maiden


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

We just let go a few great drivers, no shortage of good drivers out there.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> We just let go a few great drivers, no shortage of good drivers out there.




I don't need another driver... that is not the problem


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

it seems to me driver B and the others are not really keen on covering for driver A, even though they would still have a very good deal if they are only working 1 out of every 3 weeks. They probably think it is unfair that A will get paid even though he's not working. I can see their point too. And you need to think about your own safety first and foremost. If he's not fit for driving, he's a danger to himself and others. Is it not possible to put A in a non-driving job and get a replacement driver if you really need to keep 4 of them?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> it seems to me driver B and the others are not really keen on covering for driver A, even though they would still have a very good deal if they are only working 1 out of every 3 weeks. They probably think it is unfair that A will get paid even though he's not working. I can see their point too. And you need to think about your own safety first and foremost. If he's not fit for driving, he's a danger to himself and others. Is it not possible to put A in a non-driving job and get a replacement driver if you really need to keep 4 of them?





Drivers do not get another position and to be honest we have scaled down big time here, there is no work for him, 

Yes they have a great job.. 1 week in 4 plus they do not work Fridays... 

It's not a matter of they dont want to cover and him being paid... they should all be at work anyway, I have tried to explain to them if I get rid they will have to cover his full week .. 

Maybe that is the solution, make them turn up for work and maybe they will realise what an easy billet they have. 

Of course I will be the baddy if he is sacked but they will not look to themselves to see they could have helped him keep his job


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Or maybe you can tell driver B, C and D that they have to cover for driver A i.e. work a little more or they are all fired, except driver A.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Drivers do not get another position and to be honest we have scaled down big time here, there is no work for him,
> 
> Yes they have a great job.. 1 week in 4 plus they do not work Fridays...
> 
> ...



I think you answered your own question there


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

It sounds to me like you're employing too many drivers.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Like us all - we are often too soft (sympathetic))


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

I would first consider whose money I'm using to pay drivers who don't work and whether I'm entitled to use this money for charity. Then I would let go of those who are not needed and/or sick and decide to help them out charitably using the same money or my own money. Or just let them go and not help them out at all. But wither way I have to draw a line between charity and work.


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> It sounds to me like you're employing too many drivers.


...or, there is actually space to hire one more ... and this would solve the problem ;-)))))


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have the use of four drivers who according to my boss should turn up each day regardless that there is no work for three of them. I turn a blind eye to their rota system where only one turns up and the other 3 work on their taxis..bar one who now has a bad heart. My problem is
> 
> The driver(A) who has a bad heart has lost is confidence when driving and I am terrified when I am out with him.. I have spoken to another driver(B) and explained that I do not want to see this man out of work but I frightened to be in the car with him and more so at night, Driver B said he would talk to the other drivers and tell them they must cover for him when I want to go to Maadi...
> 
> ...


My opinion? Nobody is faultless in this scenario. 

Your real problem is how you will be raked over the coals if any or all of these drivers are threatened with losing their jobs. Mark my words: in their minds, the situation is okay because you allowed it and if it is to change, losing their secure salaries (for doing nothing) will be your fault.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

There is an interesting balance between allowing the way it is and clamping down
My view is always "step by step"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> My opinion? Nobody is faultless in this scenario.
> 
> Your real problem is how you will be raked over the coals if any or all of these drivers are threatened with losing their jobs. Mark my words: in their minds, the situation is okay because you allowed it and if it is to change, losing their secure salaries (for doing nothing) will be your fault.





It's always my fault no matter what... they all call each other to me but they all gang up on me as a whole. The problem here and in the ME is you have all the responsibility if things go wrong but no authority . 

I am calling a meeting and telling them... you either cover his shift when I want to go out or you will all need to come in.. no one has a contract to work part time,


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It's always my fault no matter what... they all call each other to me but they all gang up on me as a whole. The problem here and in the ME is you have all the responsibility if things go wrong but no authority .
> 
> I am calling a meeting and telling them... you either cover his shift when I want to go out or you will all need to come in.. no one has a contract to work part time,


Good luck with that.

I can tell you right now they will be happy to call your boss and put the blame on you.

You've given an inch, they've taken a mile - so they are entitled to that mile.

I wouldn't want to be in your shoes.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> I can tell you right now they will be happy to call your boss and put the blame on you.
> 
> ...




hehe they don't have access to our boss


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

For what its worth, you have a typical example of how they do not give a t055 about the "ill" driver.

The only thing that is understood is the big stick principle
All of them turn up for work everyday.
You choose which one drives when you require, Rota system forget it
if they do not like it sack them all.

It may appear harsh, but unfortunately at this level, kindness is associated with weakness.

We (mainly my guv'nor) used to pay one of our company drivers (very well) for doing personal jobs at night (250-300LE per night for driving a company car & very rare we were out after midnight), then I checked his overtime sheet & he was claiming overtime from the company as well. 
Silly man, stopped using him, very nearly sacked him
It is not worth you worrying about it,


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> hehe they don't have access to our boss


Don't be so sure they won't find a way to get ahold of it.

I've seen some things.

Let a young lady go because the men complained about her untoward behavior. She brought her father in to claim her job back.

Let another go because she was just plain vicious. She, too, showed up with her father to get her job back.

Any slight, real or perceived, becomes a family project.

I can only imagine what three or four of them together could come up with, but it will most likely resemble high drama. Very high drama.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

kevinthegulf said:


> The only thing that is understood is the big stick principle
> 
> <snip>
> 
> It may appear harsh, but unfortunately at this level, kindness is associated with weakness.


Sage words right there.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Don't be so sure they won't find a way to get ahold of it.
> 
> I've seen some things.
> 
> ...




There is no way they can contact our boss, quite simply they have no idea where he is nor a contact phone number... I only have this problem because my boss is not in the country.. 

I don't want anyone to loose their job but it does just show you that they don't give a toss about their fellow driver,


----------



## shameelah25 (Oct 2, 2012)

This is crazy


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Just worry about yourself. Aren't you tired of having to deal with everyone's personal issues here? I know that sounds mean but how much can we take fire them all!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Moe599 said:


> Just worry about yourself. Aren't you tired of having to deal with everyone's personal issues here? I know that sounds mean but how much can we take fire them all!




If I had the power to fire them all they would have gone years ago...


----------

